# School fees??



## Paul16 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, 

My job is on the immediate skills list but what i want to know is do you recieve free schooling for kids while on this temp work permit or will i have to pay for my 2 kids (6 and 9)?

Many thanks paul


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Paul16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My job is on the immediate skills list but what i want to know is do you recieve free schooling for kids while on this temp work permit or will i have to pay for my 2 kids (6 and 9)?
> 
> Many thanks paul


For a child to be enrolled at school, they need to have either permanent residency, or a student visa. So you would have to apply for a student visitor visa for your kids (regardless of age) in addition to your own temporary work permit. 

Fees - if you had PR you wouldn't have any fees to pay. However, under a student visa, there MAY costs to pay for "overseas students" (I believe) dependent on your circumstances. 

Check out If I am on a work or student visa, will my child have to pay foreign student fees to study here? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase for further info


----------

